# Lost our 4.5 month kitten



## Rosie198901 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi there, 
Sadly we lost our four and a half month old kitten on Monday. I am absolutely distraught that his life was cut so short, so soon. We have had him since he was 9 weeks old, he went for all the regular injections and was flea'd and wormed before we got him. We got some flea and worm treatment to give him at home but I was so worried about putting it on his neck that I'd put off doing it (we vaccummed his scratching post and the room we kept him in regularly). We kept him in a special pen when we went out for long periods (and if we couldn't directly supervise him he had his own room for safety) and he was allowed to roam freely when we were supervising him. Recently he had periods of lethargy but we chalked that down to kittens getting tired and he still had spirts of energy and would play. His appetite was great and we saw nothing in his poo that would indicate worms though we intended to worm him very shortly (I was a little scared because he used to bite me a lot and I didn't want him to get the treatment in his mouth). He used to pick anything up in his mouth so we were careful to watch him as much as possible. He did play in his litter tray a lot which we tried to stop him doing. I brushed him regularly and noticed that he might have fleas as there was some dirt on his bed, but I'd never seen him scratch. Our other cat goes outside and was flea'd when we got the kitten but they only had brief contact in the day and didn't share beds. Our recent visit to the vet we were advised that he was a normal weight but that his tummy was a bit round so he could have worms. On Monday my partner phoned me to tell me he had died. He had found him in his bed (my partner had been tidying his another room so had put him in his special room). He had been sick and vomited a worm (which we think was a tapeworm, which the wormer we had didn't cover) and was unrousable. I wasn't there so I couldn't see what had happened. Later that evening we found sick along a the ceiling of our bedroom and the curtain, where he may have played whilst my partner cleaned a his room out. My heart is absolutely broken as I don't know what caused this and I feel like it's all my fault. Can anyone shed any light on what it could be? I miss him so much and I can't help feeling like I've caused this. Thank you so much in anticipation of your help.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of your kitten  
It would be hard to say what the cause was but to die from a worm infestation he would have to have been very poorly. Is it possible that he ate or drank something in the room your OH was cleaning?


----------



## Rosie198901 (Dec 6, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> I am sorry for the loss of your kitten
> It would be hard to say what the cause was but to die from a worm infestation he would have to have been very poorly. Is it possible that he ate or drank something in the room your OH was cleaning?


Thank you so much for replying and for your kind words. He was just hoovering, we never use cleaning products near the cats. He would try and eat all sorts but we always tried to stop him and all chemical were stored away. I feel like I need to know because it's destroying me


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The only way would be for your vet to perform an autopsy but even then the results are not always clear. I would speak to your vet anyway and explain the circumstances - they may be able to shed more light on things.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry, what an awful shock. I can't help with the reason, the only thing I can think of is that perhaps bringing up the worm stifled his breathing but that's just a guess.


----------



## Rosie198901 (Dec 6, 2017)

Charity said:


> I'm so sorry, what an awful shock. I can't help with the reason, the only thing I can think of is that perhaps bringing up the worm stifled his breathing but that's just a guess.


Thank you for your reply. The vet did say the worm could have wrapped itself round something inside him. It's very hard not to blame ourselves, we protected him from so many dangers and thought we we were so vigilant but now feel so guilty


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry for you loss.

Please don't feel guilty, we try our best to protect them but we can't protect from everything, the unknown or the unexpected, we just try as much as we can, unfortunately these things happen.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please do not blame yourself. You did everything you could. 
Sending you some hugs x


----------



## Kidlington (Aug 26, 2013)

Where did you get him from? I think I'd go back to the person you bought him or acquired him from and find out what they say. If he had some problem it may be affecting others in the same litter and therefore it might be helpful to other owners. 

And I would talk to your vet. You need some sort of answer and if you have another cat, then some reassurance that they are going to be well and safe ahead?


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jan 2, 2018)

So so sorry for your loss. Be gentle on yourself xx


----------

